# Drywall or concrete, hard to tell.



## clemson89 (Jul 12, 2009)

In my basement the walls have a wood cover, and I am not sure how to tell if there is concrete behind them... 

And if I am going to drill into concrete does it matter less than if I was drilling into drywall? I know I dont need to find studs but is there something I need to know?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

clemson89 said:


> In my basement the walls have a wood cover, and I am not sure how to tell if there is concrete behind them...
> 
> And if I am going to drill into concrete does it matter less than if I was drilling into drywall? I know I dont need to find studs but *is there something I need to know?*


Are you high? Did Landscape Bob put you up to this?


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Do you know that there are various bits for drilling various materials??


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

clemson89 said:


> In my basement the walls have a wood cover, and I am not sure how to tell if there is concrete behind them...
> 
> And if I am going to drill into concrete does it matter less than if I was drilling into drywall? I know I dont need to find studs but is there something I need to know?


Of course theres concrete behind the "wood cover", you ever hear of someone pouring a basement with sheetrock?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

willworkforbeer said:


> Of course theres concrete behind the "wood cover", you ever hear of someone pouring a basement with sheetrock?


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

willworkforbeer said:


> Of course theres concrete behind the "wood cover", you ever hear of someone pouring a basement with sheetrock?


 :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

Flag this one for DIYTalk


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

